# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  لقد عزمت على إنشاء موسوعة (فقه الصحابة) فبم تنصحون بارك الله فيكم

## إسلام بن منصور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لقد عزمت على إنشاء موسوعة (فقه الصحابة)  ومنهجي فيها كالتالي
1- جمع آثار الصحابة من المصنفين أبي شيبة وعبد الرزاق من أصح الطبعات .
2- جمع الاثار من باقي الكتب والأجزاء المسندة وإدخالها تحت تبويب المصنفين بدون تكرار طبعا، والإشارة لرقم الأثر المكرر ، أو وضع تبويبات وتراجم جديدة .
3- في حالة وضع تراجم جديدة الإلتزام بنفس عناوين تراجم المصنفين اللذين أُخذ منهم الأثر المترجم له مع الإشارة لذلك ، أو الإشارة لأي تغيير .
4- الرجوع لكتب الفقه المهتمه بذكر مذاهب الصحابة بدون إسناد - كالمغني والمجموع مثلاً- والبحث عنها مسنده إن كانت غير موجودة فيما ذُكر من قبل ، وإن لم اقف عليها بعد بحث ، ذكرتها كما هي من الكتب الفقهية إلى أن يقضي الله أمرا كان مفعولاً .
5- ترتيب التراجم بحسب الأهمية ، أو بحسب ترتيب فقهي معين أختاره وقتها حتى يكون كصحيح البخاري مثلاً ، ولكن بآثار الصحابة فقط ، وليست آثار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
6- وضع آثار كل صحابي في الباب الواحد في مكان واحد ليسهل معرفة مذهبة جيدا في الباب ، ولسهولة معرفة المكرر عند البحث وحذفه ، مع ذكره في التخريج .
7- وضع الأبواب أو التراجم ذات الموضوع الواحد تحت فصل واحد كمسالة ، ووضع الفصول والمسائل في كتاب واحد . مثال : كتاب الطهارة تحته فصول الاستطابة ، تحته ابواب متعلقة بالاستطابة ، وهكذا .
8- تخريج الآثار والحكم عليها من حيث الصحة والضعف ، والكلام على الرجال باختصار ، كما فعلت في السنن الكبرى للبيهقي، ولكن مع حذف الإسناد والاقتصار على الصحابي ، أو من عليه مدار الأثر ، وإن كنت أرجح الأول ، والإشارة للمدار في التخريج .
9- وضع مختصر قبل الفهارس للكتاب كله مع ذكر مذاهب الصحابة الصحيحة في المسألة .
10- البدأ بكتاب الطهارة .
11 - وضع فهارس للآثار بحسب الترقيم الذي وضعته ، وهو ترقيم خاص بي ، مع وضع درجته أيضا في الفهرس .
12- وضع فهارس للأبواب .

هذا ما عندي ، وارجو منكم متابعة النصح والإرشاد بارك الله فيكم جميعاً

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

وفقك الله,

إن لم تكن فعلت, فاطلع لزاما على موسوعة فقه السلف التي أعد أغلبها قلعه جي, ومعه في بعض الأجزاء آخرون, وقد تضمنت جمع فقه مجموعة من الصحابة كعمر وابن مسعود وابن عباس وأبي هريرة وغيرهم, والناشر دار النفائس

----------


## عادل آل موسى

الذي أعرفه أن هناك من يقوم بإعداد مثل هذه الموسوعة ...من أعضاء هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

> 10- البدأ بكتاب الطهارة .


بعد الاطلاع والبحث والتفكر رأيت أن أبدأ بكتاب الإيمان ، وأبدأه بجماع أبواب فضائل الصحابة ، ثم جماع أبواب العلم ، ثم مسائل الإسلام والإيمان والكفر والاعتقاد وغيرها ..ثم اختمه بجماع ابواب الرؤى . 
ولعل البعض يرى سبب ذلك واضحا ، ومع هذا فإني أذكرها لكثرة التوضيح :

أما البدأ بكتاب الإيمان أو العقيدة أو التوحيد فلعدة أسباب .
1- لما لمسائل الإيمان من أهمية عن كتاب الطهارة وغيرها من أبواب الفقه ، وأن هذا لا شك داخل في فقه الصحابة ، ومن العلماء من ابتدأ كتابه في الفقه بالكلام على التوحيد كالمحلى لابن حزم .
2- تأسيا ببعض المسندين في جمعهم للسنة كالبخاري - بعد بدء الوحي- وغيره .
3- لم أقف على مصنف بمفرده جمع أقوال الصحابة فقط في مسائل التوحيد والإيمان كما فعل البعض مع التابعين .

لم البداءة بجماع أبواب فضائل الصحابة؟
4- فكرت في المقدمة أولا فوجدتني أريد أن أتكلم عن الصحابة وفضلهم ، ثم قلت فلم لا أبدأ بكتاب فضائل الصحابة ، ثم وجدت إدخالة ضمن كتاب الإيمان وابدأ به كالمقدمة لموسوعة فقه الصحابة .

ثم وجدت البخاري أردف كتاب الإيمان بكتاب العلم لما له من صلة بالإيمان ، فقلت أدخله مع الإيمان في كتاب واحد وليكن الباب الثاني بعد فضائل الصحابة تكميلا له وتمهيدا لباقي أبواب العلم.

ثم وجدت ابن ابي شيبة جمع بين كتاب الإيمان والرؤية أو أردف الإيمان بالرؤية ، وكأن الرؤيا جزؤ من العلم أو من الوحي فرأيت أن أختم به كتاب الإيمان ولا أردفه بابواب الفضائل والعلم . فالرؤيا وإن كانت من العلم إلا أنها من أضعفه ، وبها يستأنس لا يعتمد ، وعلى قدر صدق صاحبها على قدر صدقها ، ولا يكون صاحبها صادقا إلا بالإيمان . فقلت أجعلها في آخر كتاب الإيمان .

فالخلاصة:
أرى أن أبدأ موسوعة فقه الصحابة بكتاب الإيمان الذي يبدا بجماع أبواب فضائل الصحابة ثم جماع ابواب العلم .....ثم باقي الأبواب وأختمه بجماع أبواب الرؤيا .

فما رأيكم؟ أدام الله فضلكم !

----------


## جمانة انس

-حاول الا طلا ع على التجارب العلمية السابقة لك المشابهة لفكرتك وادرسها باتقان
و لو قابلت  او راسلت الدكتور محمد رواس  قلعة جي فله خبرة طويلة ناجحة في هذا المجال
وادرس نتاجه العلمي المشابه لمشروعك
-ادرس مو قف  فقهاء المذاهب الار بهة من فقه الصحابة و دوره في فقههم
و استفد من النتائج في عملك
-حاول ان تضع خطة تفصيلية قدر الا مكان قبل البدء بعملك ستكتشف اهمية كبيرة لهذا
-حدد جوانب اهمية بحثك بشكل دقيق تفصيلي مما يساعدك على خدمة هذه الجوانب 
و تسليط الضوء عليها اثناء البحث و توجيه دفة البحث من خلالها

----------


## صالح الطريف

لاتنس الاستعانة ـ بعد الله ـ بكتاب حياة الصحابة لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد يوسف الكاندهلوي رحمه الله تعالى .

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

فريق تحقيق كتاب "التوضيح لشرح الجامع الصحيح" لابن الملقن رحمه الله قد اهتم بتخريج فقهيات الصحابة المذكورة في الشرح، وتأكيد صحة نسبة القول إلى صاحبه أو عكسه، وبذلوا في ذلك مجهودا كبيرا فاستفد منه.
ولو رجعت إلى شرح ابن بطال على صحيح البخاري فهو مهتم بجمع آراء الصحابة وغيرهم بإسهاب.
وفقكم الله.

----------


## محمد ابو حمزة

أنصحك بالاستفادة من كتاب ( ما صح من آثار الصحابة في الفقه ) تصنيف زكريا بن غلام قادر الباكستاني
والكتاب يقع في ثلاثة مجلدات ، أصدرته دار الخراز السعودية ودار ابن حزم بيروت
كما أسال الله أن يوفقك في هذا العمل.

----------


## ابن أبي الخير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي الكريم اعتقد و الله أعلم ان هذا الباب قد ألف مايشابهه ، و إذا كنت تقصد الموسوعة الوقوف على مصطلحات مستشكلة انفرد الصحابة بها، تبين معناها الشرعي فتوكل على الله،و إلا ستقع في الاعادة و الحذر من هذه المباحث تجاوز المذاهب الفقهية التي استقر الناس على العمل بها ،التي انتهى المسلمون بفقه الصحابة إليها.
الحاصل الاتيان بالجديد العلمي.
وفقك الله

----------


## أبو زرعة حازم

بارك الله فيك شيخنا الكريم ويسر لك كل خير وأعانك
- في رأيي القاصر ذكر الأسانيد في الكتاب أفضل وليكن ذكرها على طريقة المسند الجامع.
- الاقتصار على النقل دون دراسة المذاهب لأن ذلك سيعيق العمل ويؤخره جدأ ثم إن ذلك مكانه كتب الخلاف العالي.
- عمل ملخص للكتاب أرى أن يكون مستقلاً بعد إنهاء الكتاب ويهتم بذكر ما أجمع عليه الصحابة وما كان فيه قولان فحسب وما اختلفوا فيه على أكثر من قولين وكل ذلك على ترتيب الأصل وليس على ترتيب المسانيد وطبعاً دون ذكر آراء من بعدهم فليس هذا مكانه.


طلب على الهامش : ليتك تدلنا على جميع ما رفعته من عملك على سنن البيهقي

----------


## ابن محمود القريشي

أخي الفاضل "إسلام بن منصور" بارك الله فيك ، أنا لن أقترح عليك شيئاً،
فالأخوة المحترمين لم يقصروا،ولكن أقول لك:
"الله يوفقك لكل خير ، وييسر لك إنجاز عملك هذا الذي تصبوا إليه"..

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على النصيحة والدعاء .
وانتظروا قريبا إن شاء الله أول جزء من موسوعة فقه الصحابة وهو (كتاب الإيمان) .أو (جامع أقول الصحابة في الإيمان)

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

عليك بالأخلاص والصدق  والتحقيق في اقول الصحابة وتحرير فتاويهم والتثبت مما اثر عنهم اسأل الله ان يوفقك لكل خير وان يسهل عليك موسوعتك

----------


## جعفر محمد

اين و صلت هذه المشاريع المباركة؟

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> -حاول الا طلا ع على التجارب العلمية السابقة لك المشابهة لفكرتك وادرسها باتقان
> و لو قابلت او راسلت الدكتور محمد رواس قلعة جي فله خبرة طويلة ناجحة في هذا المجال
> وادرس نتاجه العلمي المشابه لمشروعك
> ......


فكرة جيدة
انتاج أ.د محمد رواس قلعةجي العلمي المطبوع:

أ- موسوعات فقه السلف ومعاجم فقهية: وهي عدة كتب تتناول فقه العديد من الصحابة والتابعين والسلف، ومعاجم في لغة الفقه، وفهارس تحليلية لبعض الكتب، وهي:

1- موسوعة فقه أبي بكر الصديق: دار الفكر في دمشق، ثم دار النفائيس بيروت.
2- موسوعة فقه عمر بن الخطاب: مكتبة الفلاح، ثم دار النفائس.
3- موسوعة فقه عثمان بن عفان: جامعة أم القرى، ثم دار النفائس.
4- موسوعة فقه علي بن أبي طالب: دار الفكر بدمشق، ثم دار النفائس.
5- موسوعة فقه عبد الله بن مسعود: جامعة أم القرى، ثم دار النفائس.
6- موسوعة فقه عبد الله بن عباس: جامعة أم القرى، ثم دار النفائس.
7- موسوعة فقه عبد الله بن عمر: حكمها المجلس العلمي لجامعة الملك سعود، ثم دار النفائس.
8- موسوعة فقه زيد بن ثابت: دار النفائس.
9- موسوعة فقه أبي هريرة: دار النفائس.
10- موسوعة فقه إبراهيم النخعي: جامعة أم القرى، ثم دار النفائس.
11- موسوعة فقه الحسن البصري: دار النفائس.
12- موسوعة فقه سفيان الثوري: دار النفائس.
13- موسوعة فقه ابن جرير الطبري: دار النفائس.
14- موسوعة فقه حماد بن أبي سليمان: دار النفائس.
15- موسوعة فقه عمر بن عبد العزيز: جامعة الكويت.
16- موسوعة فقه الليث بن سعد: جامعة الكويت.
17- موسوعة فقه الأوزاعي: لا أدري أي دار طبعته، لكن الشيخ يطبع كتبه دائماً في دار النفائس.
18- موسوعة فقه مكحول الشامي: لا أدري أي دار طبعته.
19- موسوعة إسحاق بن راهوية: دار النفائس أظن.
20- موسوعة فقه داود بن علي: أشرف عليها، وهي ستصدر إن شاء الله بالتعاون مع الشيخ الدكتور محمد الريحان (ابن تميم الظاهري)
21- موسوعة فقه ابن تيمية.
22- معجم لغة الفقهاء: وهو بالعربية، والانجليزية، والفرنيسة.
23- معجم الفقه الحنبلي: من إصدار وزارة الأوقاف الكويتية، وبعض نسخ المغني لابن قدامة تجده في آخرها.
24- فهرس تحليلي لحاشية ابن عابدين: وزارة الأوقاف الكويتية.
25- فهرس تحليلي لمسائل كتاب الفروق للقرافي: دار المعرفة، بيروت، نشرته في الدارة مصوراً من صورة قديمة كنت قد أخذتها من الشيخ قديماً.
26- موسوعة فقه عائشة أم المؤمنين: هذه الرسالة رسالة ماجستير أشرف عليها الشيخ، والمادة من عنده هو.
27- الموسوعة الفقهية المسيرة: وهي للشيخ في مجلدين، وهي شاملة لكل أبواب الفقه الإسلامي ولكن مرتبة بترتيب موسوعي هجائي، دار النفائس.
ويعد الشيخ نفسه للكتابة في موسوعة طاوس بن كيسان.
فعدة الكتب ( 26 ) إن لم تحسب ( موسوعة فقه داود ) .
وقد أشرف الشيخ على رسالة ماجستير لطالبة بعنوان ( موسوعة فقه علقمة ) وناقشها الشيخ منذ سنوات في جامعة الأوزاعي كما أظن، ومادة الرسالة من الشيخ.

فإسهامات الشيخ في فقه السلف لا تخفى، وعمله فيها ضخم جداً، وقد جمع الشيخ بطاقات صغيرة يكتب في كل بطاقة: القول، والباب، والمصدر الذي نقل منه هذه المعلومة، وكان يرتبها إذا عاد إلى بيته.

والحقيقة: لم يكن الشيخ من يرتبها، وإنما يرميها في سلة خاصة، وتأتي أم الخير زوجته الفاضلة، فترتب البطاقات في مكانها في خزانة الشيخ بحسب الباب الفقهي، وبحسب اسم العلم الذي نقل قوله، فهكذا النساء، المحبات للعلم وأهله.

فالشيخ يعمل بطريقة آلية، ولذلك يجلس 16 ساعة في اليوم أو أكثر في فقه السلف، فلا يتعب بارك الله فيه وفي عمره، ونفعنا بما علمنا.

وهذه الطريقة التي استفدتها منه، لذلك أنصح بها الأحباب دائماً، وأقول: اجعل بحثك على طريقة آلية حتى لا تتعب، ثم إن انتهيت من الجمع والترتيب: أعد صياغة ما جمعت بعبارة مناسبة، فهنا لن تمل من بحثك.

وقد أشرف على رسالة ماجستير قيمة للشيخ راشد بن سعد الهاجري بعنوان ( ما خالف فيه ابن حزم أهل الظاهر ) وهي من 800 صفحة.
وعند الشيخ بطاقات كثيرة فيها فقه السلف، وإلى الآن لا أدري لمن ستؤول هذه البطاقات، فأولاده ليسوا من طلبة العلم بحسب ما أعلم، ولكن لعلهم ينشطون ولا يضيعون هذا التراث القيم.

وكانت إحدى الشركات الكبرى قد عرضت على الشيخ 50 ألف دينار كويتي ( أي حوالي 150 ألف دولار ) لشراء هذه البطاقات ولكنه أبى.

وكانت الشركة أرادت أن تصنفها وتجعلها في برنامج فقهي خاص، لكنه رفض الفكرة، وذلك حتى لا يعتمد الطلبة على هذا الجمع، ثم لا يبحثون في بطون الكتب، فهو لا يحترم أي طالب يعتمد على البرامج ولا يرجع إلى الكتب.

وقد زاره في يوم جمعة الماجد من الإمارات وأخذ منه رسائل كثيرة، منها رسائل أشرف عليها في الدكتوراة والماجستير.
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=50596

----------


## عبد العليم الأثري

السلام عليكم
اخي الفاضل لقد كفيت فقد قام الدكتور هشام الصيني بجمع اثار الصحابة( وهي موجودة في الشبكة) وذلك في رسالة جامعية بعنوان
أقوال الصحابة المسندة في مسائل الاعتقاد ، جمع ودراسة
وفيما يلي بيانٌ لخطةِ البحث ، ومنهج الكتابة :
أولاً : خطة البحث :
قسمت البحث إلى مقدمة ، وتمهيد ، وسبعة كتب ، وفهارس علمية ، على النحو التالي :
*1- كتاب الوحي .*

الفصل الأول : صفة الوحي .
الفصل الثاني : الرؤيا جزء من الوحي .
*2- كتاب الإيمان*

الباب الأول : الإيمان بالله .
الفصل الأول : تعريف الإيمان .
الفصل الثاني : الفرق بين الإيمان والإسلام .
الفصل الثالث : زيادة الإيمان ونقصانه .
الفصل الرابع : الاستثناء في الإيمان .
الفصل الخامس : ما جاء في الشك .
الفصل السادس : الإيمان بالعرش ‎‎‎‎والكرسي .
الباب الثاني : الإيمان بالملائكة .
الفصل الأول : خلق الملائكة .
الفصل الثاني : أعمال الملائكة .
الباب الثالث : الإيمان بالكتب .
الفصل الأول : الإيمان بالكتب السماوية .
الباب الرابع : الإيمان بالرسل .
الفصل الأول : الإيمان بالنبي محمد e .
الفصل الثاني : آدم u .
الفصل الثالث : إدريسu .
الفصل الرابع : إبراهيم u .
الفصل الخامس : موسى u .
الفصل السادس : داود u .
الفصل السابع : عيسى u .
الفصل الثامن : ذو القرنين .
الفصل التاسع : عصمت الأنبياء .
الفصل العاشر : الكرامات .
الباب الخامس : بالإيمان باليوم الآخر .
الفصل الأول : ما ورد في القبر والبرزخ .
الفصل الثاني : أشراط الساعة الصغرى .
الفصل الثالث : أشراط الساعة الكبرى .
الفصل الرابع : البعث .
الفصل الخامس : الصراط .
الفصل السادس : الميزان .
الفصل السابع : الحوض .
الفصل الثامن : الشفاعة .
الفصل التاسع : ما ورد في يوم القيامة .
الفصل العاشر : الجنة ونعيمها .
الفصل الحادي عشر : النظر إلى الله تعالى في الآخرة .
الفصل الثاني عشر : النار وعذابها .
الفصل الثالث عشر : أصحاب الأعراف .
الباب السادس : الإيمان بالقدر .
الفصل الأول : الإيمان بكتابة المقادير قبل خلق السماوات والأرض وما جاء في اللوح والقلم .
الفصل الثاني : إخراج ذرية آدم قبل خلقهم وأخذ العهد عليهم .
الفصل الثالث : معنى الإيمان بالقدر .
الفصل الرابع : أطفال المسلمين والمشركين .
الفصل الخامس : في معنى قوله :( يمحو الله ما يشاء ويثبت ) .
*3 ـ كتاب التوحيد .*

الباب الأول : توحيد القصد والإرادة .
الفصل الأول : فضل كلمة التوحيد .
الفصل الثاني : التوكل .
الفصل الثالث : التوسل .
الفصل الرابع : لا يعلم الغيب إلا الله .
الفصل الخامس : شد الرحال إلى غير المساجد الثلاث .
الفصل السادس : الرقى والتمائم .
الفصل السابع : التبرك .
الباب الثاني : توحيد المعرفة والإثبات .
الفصل الأول : الفطرة ودلالتها  .
الفصل الثاني : أسماء الله U  .
الفصل الثالث : الصفات الذاتية .
الفصل الرابع : الصفات الفعلية .
الفصل الخامس : الصفات المتقابلة والسلبية .
الفصل السادس : رؤية الله U في المنام .
*4ـ كتاب نواقض الدين .*

الباب الأول : الشرك وأنواعه .
الفصل الأول : الشرك الأصغر .
الفصل الثاني : الشرك الأكبر .     
الباب الثاني: الكفر وأنواعه .
الفصل الأول : الكفر الأصغر .
الفصل الثاني : الكفر الأكبر .
الباب الثالث : النفاق وأنواعه .
الفصل الأول : النفاق العملي .
الفصل الثاني : النفاق الاعتقادي .
*5 ـ كتاب الاعتصام .*

الباب الأول : الاعتصام بالقرآن والسنة وعمل الصحابة .
الفصل الأول : الاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة .
الفصل الثاني :  اتباع الصحابة .
الباب الثاني : التحذير من البدع والأهواء .
الفصل الأول : ذم البدع والأهواء والغلو .
الفصل الثاني : موقف الصحابة من البدع .
الفصل الثالث : القصص والقصاص والتعريف عشية عرفة .
الفصل الرابع : هل من السنة اتباع النبي e في أفعاله العادية .
الفصل الخامس : الإخبار بظهور البدع .
الفصل السادس : موقف الصحابة من الفتن .
الباب الثالث : الرد على الفرق التي ظهرت في عصرهم .
الفصل الأول : ذم الخوارج ورد أقوالهم .
الفصل الثاني : ذم الرافضة ورد أقوالهم .
الفصل الثالث : ذم القدرية ورد أقوالهم .
الفصل الرابع : ذم المرجئة ورد أقوالهم .
الفصل الخامس : ما ورد عن الصحابة وفيه رد على الصوفية .
*6 ـ كتاب الإمامة .*

الباب الأول : السمع والطاعة.
الفصل الأول : السمع والطاعة للحاكم والنهي عن الخروج عليه .
الفصل الثاني : الصلاة والغزو مع الأمراء .
الباب الثاني : خلافة الصديق .
الفصل الأول : خلافة أبي بكر الصديق t  .
*7 ـ كتاب الفضائل .*

الباب الأول : الفضائل العامة .
الفصل الأول : فضل صحبة النبي e .
الفصل الثاني : فضائل المهاجرين والأنصار .
الفصل الثالث : فضل الشام . 
الباب الثاني : فضائل الخلفاء الأربعة .
الفصل الأول : فضائل أبي بكر الصديق t .
الفصل الثاني : فضائل عمر بن الخطاب t .
الفصل الثالث : فضائل عثمان بن عفان t .
الفصل الرابع : فضائل علي بن أبي طالب t .
الباب الثالث : فضائل بقية الصحابة .
الفصل الأول : ما ورد في فضائل بعض المهاجرين .
الفصل الثاني : ما ورد في فضائل بعض الأنصار .
الفصل الثالث : ما ورد في فضائل من أسلم يوم الفتح أو بعده .
الفصل الرابع : فضائل بعض زوجات النبي e  .
الفهارس العلمية .
   1- فهرس الآيات .
   2- فهرس الأحاديث .
   3- فهرس الآثار .
   4- فهرس الرواة المترجم لهم .
   5- فهرس المراجع .
   6 – فهرس المحتويات .
ثانياً : منهج كتابة البحث .
قمت بجرد الكتب المسندة المصنفة في الاعتقاد والحديث والتفسير  - المطبوع منها – فاستخرجت أقوال الصحابة المتعلقة بمسائل الاعتقاد فقط ، وكنت في بداية الجرد اهتممت بكتب الاعتقاد أولاً ، ثم بكتب الأصول من كتب الحديث والتفسير كالصحاح والسنن والمسانيد ، وبعض الأجزاء الحديثية ، وكتفسير الثوري وعبدالرزاق وابن جرير وابن أبي حاتم ، فوجدت بعد فترة من البحث والدراسة أن الآثار لا تكاد تخرج من أصول كتب الحديث والتفسير ، وأعني بها الصحيحين والسنن والمسانيد والتفاسير المسندة المشهورة التي تُوفي أصحابها قبل المائة الثالثة أو قريباً منها ، وأما من أتى بعد هؤلاء ، فلا يكاد يوجد أثر ينفردون به من دونهم إلا قليلاً جداً ، بل وأكثر طرق روايتهم من طرق الأئمة المتقدمين ، فما أخرجه الطبراني والحاكم وأبو نعيم وأمثالهم ، لا تكاد تخرج طرق روايتهم عما أخرجه وكيع أو ابن المبارك أو أحمد بن حنبل أو البخاري أو مسلم وأمثالهم ، فلما رأيت كِبَرَ حجمِ الكتبِ المسندةِ المطبوعة ، وانحصار أكثر الآثار في الأصول مما ألفه من مات قبل المائة الثالثة للهجرة ، انصبّ اهتمامي بها أكثر من غيرها ، خاصة أنني جردت عدداً من الأجزاء الحديثية الصغيرة ، فلم أجد في أغلبها أثراً في الاعتقاد ، وإن وجدتُ في بعضها ، فإني أجده مذكوراً في الأصول من كتب الحديث أو التفسير .
وقد بلغت الكتب التي جردتها أكثر من تسعين كتاباً مسنداً ، تقع في قرابة ثلاثمائة وخمسين مجلداً.
 وفيما يلي بيان أسماء الكتب التي اعتمدت عليها في جمع أقوال الصحابة ، مرتبة حسب حروف المعجم :
        · الإبانة الكبرى – عبدالله بن محمد بن بطة (387هـ)
        · إثبات صفة العلو – عبدالله بن أحمد بن قدامة المقدسي (620هـ)
        · الآحاد والمثاني - عمرو بن أبي عاصم الضحاك بن مخلد (287هـ)
        · الأحاديث الطوال – سليمان بن أحمد الطبراني (360هـ)
        · الأدب المفرد - محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري (256هـ)
        · الأسماء والصفات - أحمد بن الحسين البيهقي (458هـ)
        · أصول السنة – محمد بن عبدالله بن أبي زمنين الأندلسي (399هـ)
        · الإيمان – أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام (224هـ)
        · الإيمان - عبدالله بن محمد بن أبي شيبة (235هـ)
        · الإيمان – محمد بن إسحاق بن مندة (395هـ)
        · الإيمان – محمد بن يحيى بن أبي عمر العدني (243هـ)
        · الاعتقاد - أحمد بن الحسين البيهقي (458هـ)
        · البدع والنهي عنها - محمد بن وضاح القرطبي (287هـ)
        · البعث – عبدالله بن سليمان بن الأشعث " ابن أبي داود " (316هـ)
        · تعظيم قدر الصلاة - محمد بن نصر المروزي (294هـ)
        · التفسير – سفيان الثوري  - (161هـ)
        · التفسير – عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن إدريس " ابن أبي حاتم " (327هـ)
        · التفسير - عبدالرزاق الصنعاني (211هـ)
        · تهذيب الآثار - محمد بن جرير الطبري (311هـ)
        · التوحيد – محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة  (311هـ)
        · الجامع – عبدالله بن وهب المصري (197هـ)
        · الجامع - معمر بن راشد الأزدي  الجامع (154هـ)
        · جامع البيان عن تأويل آي القرآن – محمد بن جرير الطبري (311هـ)
        · الجامع الصحيح – محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري (256هـ)
        · جزء أبي الحسن بن الأشيب (209هـ)
        · جزء الحسن بن عرفة (257هـ)
        · جزء الليث بن سعد (175هـ)
        · الجهاد - عبدالله بن المبارك) 181هـ)
        · خلق أفعال العباد - محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري (256هـ)
        · الرؤية – علي بن عمر أبو الحسن الدارقطني (385هـ)
        · الرد على الجهمية – عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي (280هـ)
        · الرد على بشر – عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي (280هـ)
        · الرد على من يقول الم حرف  - عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن مندة (470هـ)
        · الزهد – أحمد بن حنبل (241هـ)
        · الزهد – أسد بن موسى " أسد السنة " (212هـ)
        · الزهد – عبدالله بن المبارك (181هـ)
        · الزهد - عمرو بن أبي عاصم الضحاك بن مخلد (287هـ)
        · الزهد – هناد بن السري (243هـ)
        · الزهد - وكيع بن الجراح بن مليح (197هـ)
        · السنة – أحمد بن محمد الخلال (311هـ)
        · السنة – عبدالله بن الإمام أحمد (290هـ)
        · السنة – عمرو بن أبي عاصم الضحاك بن مخلد (287هـ)
        · السنة – محمد بن نصر المروزي (294هـ)
        · السنن – سعيد بن منصور (227هـ)
        · السنن – سليمان بن الأشعث أبو داود (275هـ)
        · السنن - عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الدارمي (255هـ)
        · السنن – علي بن عمر أبو الحسن الدارقطني (385هـ)
        · السنن – محمد بن عيسى بن سورة الترمذي (279هـ)
        · السنن – محمد بن ماجة القزويني (273هـ)
        · السنن الكبرى – أحمد بن الحسين البيهقي (458هـ)
        · السنن الكبرى – أحمد بن شعيب النسائي (303هـ)
        · السنن الواردة في الفتن - أبو عمرو عثمان بن سعيد الداني  (444هـ)
        · شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة – هبة الله بن الحسن اللالكائي (418هـ)
        · شرح مذاهب أهل السنة – عمر بن أحمد بن شاهين (385هـ)
        · شرح معاني الآثار – أبو جعفر أحمد بن محمد بن سلامة الطحاوي (321هـ)
        · الشريعة – محمد بن الحسين الآجري (360هـ)
        · شعب الإيمان  - أحمد بن الحسين البيهقي (458هـ)
        · الصحيح - محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة  (311هـ)
        · الصحيح – محمد بن حبان البستي (354هـ)
        · الصحيح – مسلم بن الحجاج القشيري (261هـ)
        · صفة المنافق  -  جعفر بن محمد الفريابي (301هـ)
        · الصلاة – أبو نعيم الفضل بن دُكين (219هـ)
        · الطبقات الكبرى – محمد بن سعد الواقدي (230هـ)
        · العرش – محمد بن عثمان بن شيبة (297هـ)
        · العظمة – عبدالله بن محمد أبو الشيخ الأصبهاني (369هـ)
        · عقيدة السلف أصحاب الحديث – عبدالرحمن بن إسماعيل الصابوني (449هـ)
        · العلم – أبو خيثمة زهير بن حرب (234هـ)
        · الفتن – نعيم بن حماد (288هـ)
        · فضائل الصحابة – أحمد بن حنبل (241هـ)
        · فضائل القرآن – القاسم بن سلام أبو عبيد (224هـ)
        · فضائل القرآن – جعفر بن محمد الفريابي (301هـ)
        · القدر – عبدالله بن وهب المصري (197هـ) .
        · القدر - جعفر بن محمد الفريابي (301هـ)
        · المجتبى من السنن – أحمد بن شعيب النسائي (303هـ)
        · المستدرك – محمد بن عبدالله الحاكم النيسابوري (405هـ)
        · المسند – أحمد بن حنبل (241هـ)
        · المسند – أحمد بن علي الموصلي أبو يعلى (307هـ)
        · المسند – إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن راهويه الحنظلي (238هـ)
        · المسند – الحارث بن أبي أسامة (بغية الباحث في زوائد مسند الحارث ) - (282هـ)
        · المسند – سليمان بن داود الطيالسي أبو داود (204هـ)
        · المسند – عبدالله بن الزبير الحميدي (219هـ)
        · المسند - عبدالله بن المبارك) 181هـ)
        · المسند – علي بن الجعد (230هـ)
        · المسند – محمد بن إدريس الشافعي (204)
        · المسند – محمد بن سلامة القضاعي الشهاب (454هـ)
        · مسند الصديق - أحمد بن علي المروزي (292هـ)
        · المصنف – عبدالرزاق الصنعاني (211هـ)
        · المصنف – عبدالله بن محمد بن أبي شيبة (235هـ)
        · المعجم الأوسط – سليمان بن أحمد الطبراني (360هـ)
        · معجم الشاميين – سليمان بن أحمد الطبراني (360هـ)
        · المعجم الصغير – سليمان بن أحمد الطبراني (360هـ)
        · المعجم الكبير – سليمان بن أحمد الطبراني (360هـ)
        · المنتخب – عبد بن حميد (249هـ)
        · المنتقى – عبدالله بن علي بن الجارود (307هـ)
        · الموطأ – مالك بن أنس (179هـ)
        · نسخة وكيع عن الأعمش – وكيع بن الجراح بن مليح (197هـ)
وقد رجعت في التخريج إلى كثير من الكتب المسندة غير التي جردتها لاستخراج الآثار ، وهي مذكورة ضمن مراجع البحث .
*
*
المنهج المتبع في انتقاء الآثار .
اخترت جميع الآثار المتعلقة بمسائل الاعتقاد ، واستثنيتُ من ذلك ما يلي :
1- الآثار التي وردت عن صحابي ، وثبت أنها مرفوعةً إلى النبي e من طريقه ، كأن يرد الأثر عن ابن عباس موقوفاً ومرفوعاً ، والمرفوع صحيح غير معلول ، فإني أستبعد الأثر من البحث *(1)* ؛ لثبوته مرفوعاً ، أمّا إذا كان الرفع وهماً من راوٍ ، والصواب هو وقفه على الصحابي ، فأثبته في البحث ومن أجل التأكد من هذه المسألة جردت كتب العلل المطبوعة ، حيث بين فيها الأئمة كثيراً من الآثار التي وهم بعض الرواة في رفعها ، ورجحوا وقفها ، وأشير إلى هذا الأمر في التخريج .
2- الآثار الواردة في أسباب النزول ؛ لأن بعض أهل العلم يجعلها من قبيل المرفوع إلى النبي e *(2)* وقد دُرست في رسالة مستقلة ( دكتوراه ) .*(3)* 
3- أقوال الصحابة التي قالوها في حضرة النبي e ، أو بلغته وأقرهم عليها ؛ لأن حكمها حكم المرفوع *(4)* .
______________________________  ______
(1) وقد استبعدت عدداً كثيراً من الآثار التي أثبتها في البحث في البداية ، ثم تبيّن لي أنها ثابتة من طرق أخرى عن نفس الصحابي مرفوعةً إلى النبي e .
(2) وهو رأي الخطيب البغدادي وابن الصلاح وابن حجر وغيرهم ، انظر النكت على ابن الصلاح (2/530) .
(3) انتهى الباحث حسن بلوط من رسالته الدكتوراة في أسباب النزول من تفسير ابن جرير ، وبلغت ثلاثة مجلدات  .
(4) وقد فصل العلماء الأقوال الموقوفة التي لها حكم الرفع في كتب المصطلح مثل : الكفاية للخطيب البغدادي (ص418 وما بعدها ) ومعرفة علوم الحديث للحاكم (ص21و ما بعدها ) وتدريب الراوي للسيوطي (1/157 وما بعدها ) وقد دراس المسألة دراسة جيدة الدكتور سعيد بن عبدالرحمن القزقي في مقدمة تحقيق كتاب " تغليق التعليق " (1/311-317) .


فإذا وجد القاريء أقوالاً  للصحابة في مسائل الاعتقاد ، ولم يجدها في هذه الرسالة ، فإنها مما خرج من شرط البحث ، وليتأكد من أنها لم ترد مرفوعة عن نفس الصحابي ، أو أنها مما قِيل في زمن النبوة ، أو أنها من أسباب النزول ، وقد يكون السبب القصور البشري ، فإن الله أبي الكمال إلا لكتابه.
المنهج المتبع في كتابة الآثار .
بعد جمع المادة العلمية ، قمت بكتابة الآثار في الفصول المناسبة لها ، على النسق التالي :
قسمت البحث إلى كتب ثم أبواب ثم فصول ، وكلّ فصلٍ قسمته إلى قسمين :
القسم الأول : أذكر فيه الآثار الواردة مع تخريجها ودراسة أسانيدها .
القسم الثاني : أذكر فيه دلالة الآثار على المسألة العقدية التي عقدت الفصل لها .
1- في القسم الأول أكتب الآثار المتعلقة بالفصل ، فإذا كان الأثر يتعلق بأكثر من مسألة عقدية ، فأكتبه كاملاً في أول فصل يناسبه ، ثم أكرره في الفصول الأخرى التي تتعلق بما فيه من مسائل عقدية ، وأحيل في التخريج على أول فصل ورد فيه .
2- رتبت أقوال الصحابة في الفصول على النحو التالي :
   أولا : أقوال الخلفاء الأربعة : أبو بكر ثم عمر ثم عثمان ثم علي y .
   ثانياً : أقوال الصحابة مرتبة على أسمائهم حسب حروف الهجاء ، إلا أنني قدمت اسم عبدالله على الأسماء المعبدة الأخرى تبعاً لأهل العلم في كتب التراجم .
   ثالثا : أقوال الصحابيات مرتبة أسمائهن على حروف الهجاء  .
3- إذا كان الأثر له أكثر من رواية ، وأكثر من طريق ، فإني أختار أشمل الرويات وأصحها سنداً فإن كان الأثر كذلك في البخاري أو مسلم فإني أكتبه منهما ، مكتفيا بذلك عن دراسة السند ، وإن كان الأثر في غيرهما وتقاربت ألفاظ الأثر وصحة الأسانيد ، فإني أختار رواية أقدم المؤلفين وفاة ، فأقدم – مثلا - رواية معمر بن راشد (154 هـ) على رواية أحمد بن حنبل (241 هـ) ، فإن قدمت رواية مؤلفٍ متأخرٍ على متقدم ، فلسببٍ كأن يكون النص أشمل ، أو السند أصح ، وأشير إلى هذا الأمر في الحاشية إما بتنبيه مستقلٍ ، أو في التخريج بقولي – مثلا - : وأخرجه معمر بسند منقطع .. الخ إشارة إلى سبب تقديم رواية أحمد عليه .
4- طريقة عرض الآثار على النحو التالي :


اسم الصحابي بخط مختلف في بداية مسنده فقط ↓
علي بن أبي طالب t 
الأثر بخط آخر عريض وواضح ↓
(9) عن علي بن أبي طالب t قال :( الطهور شطر الإيمان )(1) .
_______________________
أذكر سند المصنف الذي اخترت رواية المتن منه ، والاختيار يكون على أصح وأكمل نص  ↓
(1) الأثر رقم (9) أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف (10480) قال : حدثنا – عبدالرحمن - ابن مهدي عن سفيان – الثوري - عن أبي إسحاق – السبيعي - عن أبي  ليلى الكندي عن حجر بن عدي قال نا علي..                                        ↑
                                                   ↑
ما بين الشرطتين إضافة لتمييز الراوي وبيان أنه ثقة من رجال التقريب فإذا كان دون ثقة أو ثقة من غير رجال التقريب فإني أترجم له في الأسفل ، واضبط بالشكل ما يحتاج لضبطه
درجة الأثر : صحيح .
قال الشيخ الألباني :" السند ضعيف إلى علي *t**  ،* لكن الحديث صحيح مرفوعا .." ا.هـ
أقول في درجة الأثر : إسناده كذا . إذا كان الحكم على السند فقط ، وأعقب بذكر من حكم على الأثر من العلماء إذا وجدت لهم حكماً عليه ، أما إذا كان الحكم على الأثر بمجموع الطرق ، فأقول في درجة الأثر : صحيح ، او ضعيف .. الخ ، فإذا لم يتبين لي الحكم على الأثر ، فإني أضع علامة استفهام أمام الحكم عليه  (؟)، ثم أعقب بذكر طرق الأثر وحكم كل طريق .  على النحو التالي :
هذا الأثر ورد من ثلاثة طرق :
*الطريق الأول :*طريق أبي إسحاق عن أبي ليلى الكندي عن حجر بن عدي ، وهو ضعيف ؛ علته : تدليس أبي إسحاق السبيعي ، وأبو إسحاق السبيعي هو عمرو بن عبدالله ثقة مكثر عابد من الثالثة ، اختلط بأخرة . التقريب (5065) لكنه مدلس. التهذيب (8/63) .
وهنا أمران : وصف أبي إسحاق بالاختلاط ...الخ  à أترجم للراوي في أول موضع يرد فيه ترجمة ضافية – إذا احتاج لذلك – لكي أحيل على هذا الموضع إذا وردت ترجمته في موضع آخر .
*الطريق الثاني* : طريق أبي إسحاق عن أبي ليلى الكندي عن غلام لحجر عن حجر بن عدي .
وهذا الطريق ضعيف فيه علتان :
 ↓ إذا كان في السند أكثر من علة فإني أفصل ذلك كالتالي :
*الأولى* *:* جهالة غلام حجر الكندي .
*الثانية* *:* تدليس أبي إسحاق  السبيعي .
↓ رجال السند ، أترجم فيه لمن هو دون وصف  ( ثقة ) من رجال التقريب ، فأورد ترجمته مختصرة مختارة من تهذيب التهذيب
↓  وأتبعها بقول ابن حجر من التقريب ، ولا أزيد على ذلك من المراجع إلا لفائدة .
رجال السند :
* يونس بن أبي إسحاق السبيعي أبو إسرائيل الكوفي ، قال ابن مهدي :" لم يكن به بأس "، وقال يحيى القطان :" كانت فيه غفلة شديدة "، وقال الأثرم :" سمعت أحمد يضعف حديث يونس عن أبيه ". وقال عبدالله بن أحمد عن أبيه :" حديثه مضطرب ". ووثقه ابن معين ، وقال أبو حاتم :" كان صدوقا إلا أنه لا يحتج بحديثه "، وقال النسائي :" ليس به بأس ". التهذيب (11/433) وقال ابن حجر :" صدوق يهم قليلا ". التقريب (7899). وذكره الذهبي فيمن تكلم فيه وهو موثّق (ص204) وقال في الميزان (4/483) :" بل هو صدوق ، ما به بأس ، وما هو في قوة مسعر ولا شعبة " .
    ↓ في التخريج إذا كان الأثر له عدة طرق ذكرتها في دراسة الإسناد ، فإني أفصلها أيضا في التخريج كالتالي :
التخريج :
1-  من طريق أبي إسحاق عن أبي ليلى الكندي عن حجر بن عدي ..به .
أخرجه عبدالله في السنة (800) والخلال في السنة (1591) من طريق يحيى بن سعيد القطان عن سفيان عن أبي إسحاق  به  .. به .
وأخرجه عبدالله في السنة (802) والخلال في السنة (1594) من طريق عبدالرحمن بن مهدي عن سفيان عن أبي إسحاق .. به . (... الخ )
2 - من طريق أبي إسحاق عن أبي ليلى الكندي عن غلام لحجر عن حجر بن عدي .. به .
أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف (10482) وفي الإيمان (123) قال حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن أبي إسحاق عن أبي ليلى الكندي عن غلام لحجر أن حجرا رأى ابنا له خرج من الغائط فقال : يا غلام ناولني الصحيفة من الكوة ، سمعت عليا يقول ..الخ .
  ↓ التنبيه أورده بعد النص المناسب له ، فمثلا التنبيه المتعلق بالتخريج وأخطاء الكتب في ذكر الأسماء في السند ونحوها
   ↓  أذكرها بعد التخريج ، ولم أشر إلى كل الأخطاء التي تقع في بعض الكتب القديمة والتي تتعلق بأسماء الرجال ، وإنما أشير
    ↓  إلى المهم منها
تنبيه :
* وقع في المصنف والإيمان لابن أبي شيبة : ابن أبي ليلى ، بدلا من أبي ليلى ، وهو خطأ نبه عليه الشيخ الألباني في حاشية كتاب الإيمان لابن أبي شيبة.
           اللغة: à إذا كان في النص ألفاظ تحتاج إلى شرح لغوي ، فإني أشرحها آخر شيء تحت عنوان مميز بها .
هذه الطريقة المتبعة في كتابة الآثار .
المنهج المتبع في التعليق على الآثار :
* أذكر المسائل العقدية المتعلقة بعنوان الفصل فقط ، فإذا كان الأثر في فصل أشراط الساعة الكبرى وفيه مسائل أخرى تتعلق بالإيمان بالقدر – مثلا - ، فإني أذكر المسائل العقدية المتعلقة بأشراط الساعة الكبرى فقط ، وأكرر الأثر في فصل الإيمان بالقدر ، وأذكر فيه المسائل المتعلقة بالقدر فقط .
ولا أشرح عقيدة أهل السنة بالتفصيل وذكر الأدلة في كل مسألة أذكرها ؛ لأن هذا أمرٌ يطول ، ويخرج عن المقصود من البحث ، بل أقتصر على المسألة المستنبطة وذكر الآثار الدالة عليها .
* أترجم لكل مسألة بما استنبطه من الآثار استدلالا على المسألة العقدية ، مثاله :( المسألة الأولى : أول أشراط الساعة الكبرى ) وأذكر تحت المسألة الآثار الثابتة ، وأقتصر على محل الشاهد دون إيراد الأثر كاملا .
* *إذا كانت دلالة الأثر واضحة من الأثر نفسه ، ولا تحتاج إلى شرح ، أو بيان كيفية الاستدلال بالأثر على المسألة ، فإني أكتفي بذكر المسألة وسرد الآثار الدالة عليها دون التعليق أو الشرح ؛ لأن البيّن الواضح لا يحتاج إلى بيان آخر .*
* إذا كان الأثر غير واضح الدلالة على المسألة المذكورة ، أو كان في الأثر إشكال أو تعارض مع نص آخر ، فإني أبين وجه الدلالة ، وأشرح ما يحتاج إلى شرح وبيان ، أو دفع تعارض ، وأسلك في ذلك كله التوسط ، دون استطراد وتوسع ، إذا بلغ عدد المسائل المذكورة في البحث (386) مسألة .
* لا أشرح أقوال الصحابة شرحاً تفصيلياً ، يتناول مسائل اللغة والفقه والأصول ، ونحو ذلك ، بل أقتصر على المسائل العقدية فقط .
وهذا مثال لطريقة عرض دلالة الآثار:
 (مثال توضيحي )
ثانيا : دلالة الآثار على أشراط الساعة الكبرى .
الآثار الثابتة في هذا الفصل تدلُّ على المسائل التالية :
_المسألة الأولى :_ طلوع الشمس من مغربها .
قال عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله :( وأظن أولاها خروجا طلوع الشمس من مغربها .. الخ ) .
وقال أيضاً t :( يمكث الناس بعد طلوع الشمس من مغربها عشرين ومائة ) .
وقال ابن مسعود t في قوله تعالى : ) هَلْ يَنظُرُونَ إِلاّ أَن تَأْتِيهُمُ الْمَلآئِكَةُ أَوْ يَأْتِيَ رَبّكَ أَوْ يَأْتِيَ بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبّكَ يَوْمَ يَأْتِي بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبّكَ( [ الأنعام:158] :( طلوع الشمس معها القمر كالبعيرين القرينين) .
وقد اشتملت الآثار على ثلاثة مواطن ورد فيها اختلاف :
الموطن الأول : هل طلوع الشمس من مغربها أول الآيات ؟
اختلف أهل العلم في أول الآيات وقوعاً ، على ثلاثة أقوال :
*القول الأول :* طلوع الشمس من مغربها .
وهو ما مال إليه عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما ، ودليله :
حديث مسلم عن عبدالله بن عمرو قال :( حفظت من رسول الله e حديثا لم أنسه بعد ، سمعت رسول الله e يقول : إن أول الآيات خروجا طلوع الشمس من مغربها ، وخروج الدابة على الناس ضحى ، وأيهما ما كانت قبل صاحبتها فالأخرى على إثرها قريبا )*(1)* .
تم قال الباحث في الخاتمة:
كما أشكر فضيلة الشيخ الفاضل الأستاذ الدكتور : أحمد بن سعد الغامدي ، الذي تفضل مشكوراً بالإشراف على الرسالة ، واستقبلني في أي وقت وفي أي مكان لمناقشة ما أكتبه ، وشرح صدره لكثرة مراجعاتي ومناقشاتي ، فقد استفدت كثيراً من آرائه وتوجيهاته ، فكتب الله له المثوبة والأجر .
وأشكر فضيلة الشيخ الفاضل  الأستاذالدكتور / عطية بن عتيق الزهراني ، الذي تفضل مشكورا بالموافقة على مناقشة الرسالة ، وإسداء النصح والتوجيه .
وأشكر فضيلة الشيخ الفاضل الأستاذ الدكتور / علي بن نفيع العياني ، الذي تفضل مشكورا بالموافقة على مناقشة الرسالة ، وإسداء النصح والتوجيه .
كما أشكر جامعة أم القرى على تيسيرها سبل العلم لطلابه ، وبذلها ما أمكنها في سبيل ذلك .
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيرا .

                                                        الباحث :
                                         هشام بن إسماعيل بن علي الصيني

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

هل من جديد ؟

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وبارك الله في جهودكم ونصائحكم جميعا

وقد اطلعت على بعض المصنفات في الباب المشابهة لمشروعي، وعندما أحصل عليها جميعا واطلع عليها اطلاع جيد سأكتب عن كل كتاب منها تقريرا مفصلا على حدة ، مبينا أن الساحة لا زالت خالية مما عزمتُ عليه .

وقد اطلعت على الرسالة القيمة التي أشار إليها الأخ عبد العليم الأثري ، والتي هي بعنوان : 
أقوال الصحابة المسندة في مسائل الاعتقاد ، جمعاً ودراسة
وقد بذل فيها صاحبها جهادا كبيراً، وأنا بصدد إعداد تقرير خاص بها مبينا بعض الأمور التي تجعلها غير كافية بالمطلوب في بابها ، ومن اطلع عليها اطلاعا جيدا ، وفهم طريقة مشروعي عرف المراد .
وأبشركم بأن المشروع ساري بخطوات جادة وأسألكم الدعاء ، بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## إسماعيل الدسوقي

هل من جديد؟

----------

